# Aspire CF Sub Ω + Aspire Atlantis



## Franky (2/12/14)

Put my order through last night at VapeClub - really excited about this combination as I've always wanted to try sub Ω vaping (without getting into rebuildables just yet) but thought I'd have to buy something expensive like a Hana etc. The Aspire CF Sub Ω is really reasonably priced.My only worry it the Atlantis will suip e-juice like an alcoholic at an open bar...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (2/12/14)

It's gonna suip your juice like a v8 with petrol bru

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

yeah with all those nice air flow settings to choose from. with the awesome cloud it produces. @Franky you are sure to be using more juice. but the clouds will be better. the vape will be hotter and the flavour outstanding


----------



## Franky (2/12/14)

@Marzuq , definitely not one to use in the office then


----------



## Paulie (2/12/14)

The juice goes very fast lol


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

Franky said:


> @Marzuq , definitely not one to use in the office then


most likely not a good idea. on the review vids ive seen even on the smallest air hole this tank produces significantly more vapour than the regular clearos. but id give it a go all the same just to see if anyone complains


----------



## Franky (2/12/14)

@Marzuq I already got complaints about my iStick + Nautilus Mini


----------



## Achmat89 (2/12/14)

Lol thats like baby smoke compared bru @Franky

People will think you smoking buttons at your desk hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VandaL (2/12/14)

Atlantis is RDA level clouds. NSFW for sure, all the misinformed will freak out. Even a tiny toot will be twice as much vapor as the Nautilus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

Lucky if you can use anything in the office. Except after hours. And even then, the place i where i worked had cams all over. Except in my area, so i would sit there and vape at night...free internet.  No doubt i was at the top of the list, the report on internet usage.  i just had to keep it mind when i went to the kitchen or the toilet. BuT, no longer applicable, i took early retirement a month ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Lol thats like baby smoke compared bru @Franky
> People will think you smoking buttons at your desk hahahaha



 hahahah do buttons still exist? ...makes me think of making a mod in a bottleneck. imagine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

seriously, i wish i had photoshop skills. 

 super-mega-widebore. ...pass-through. ....whole new level of throat-hit. 

...it would go viral on imgur.


----------



## gman211991 (2/12/14)

Anyone have stock in Vape Town????


----------



## Achmat89 (2/12/14)

Cat said:


> hahahah do buttons still exist? ...makes me think of making a mod in a bottleneck. imagine.



Coloureds will go crazy for it, mix the buttons with VG and let it steep hahahaha clouds on top of clouds


----------



## Achmat89 (2/12/14)

A "Borrel" mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

! that thing is actually firing?! Did u just do that now?!  Post it on imgur, see what happens.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Achmat89 (2/12/14)

Lol nah i googled just to see if there are any crazy people out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Phil on the issue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (3/12/14)

@Rob Fisher I actually watched the whole thing - all 40 mins of it. @JakesSA I ordered the CF sub ohm mod from you but I see you stock the only version that requires an IMR battery, whereas all the other vendors I have checked are stocking the version with the inbuilt 2000Mah battery. This is my first time using a mech mod, can I still charge the mod using the ego charger or do I have to buy an external battery charger for the IMR battery?


----------



## capetocuba (3/12/14)

Just a heads up, you might want to go to a lower nic content juice. I vaped at 18mg on the stick type ecigs, 12mg on mAn, protank etc and now 6mg when dripping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky (3/12/14)

@JakesSA my mistake, I see the 2 are 2 different products  but they are both sub ohm capable. However I've just realised I probably need to buy an external charger now... Anyone got any links as to where I can buy an AFFORDABLE 18650 charger?


----------



## Franky (3/12/14)

@capetocuba I've been using 18mg on the Twisp, Protank & mAn... guess I'm just gonna have to hope I don't pull a silver when this arrives...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (3/12/14)

Franky said:


> @JakesSA my mistake, I see the 2 are 2 different products  but they are both sub ohm capable. However I've just realised I probably need to buy an external charger now... Anyone got any links as to where I can buy an AFFORDABLE 18650 charger?



Vape King has a decent selection of 18650 chargers here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

The Atlantis tank is something quite different to what you have been used to before... to give you an idea I now only have around 25% Tropical Ice in the tank and the other 75% is made up of ZERO NIC PG and VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (3/12/14)

@Rob Fisher You're making me worried about putting my 18 mg VM Choc Mint in it as soon as it arrives at the office  Would you suggest I go buy some PG from Dischem and tone the strength down?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

Franky said:


> @Rob Fisher You're making me worried about putting my 18 mg VM Choc Mint in it as soon as it arrives at the office



I would take it really easy with that 18mg in the Atlantis @Franky! It's a different device... so take it slow until you get to know the power of it.


----------



## Franky (3/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would take it really easy with that 18mg in the Atlantis @Franky! It's a different device... so take it slow until you get to know the power of it.



Would you suggest I go buy some PG from Dischem and tone the strength down?


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Atlantis tank is something quite different to what you have been used to before... to give you an idea I now only have around 25% Tropical Ice in the tank and the other 75% is made up of ZERO NIC PG and VG.


Well, it is 0.5 ohms....lower than you have ever gone on your Reos?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

Franky said:


> Would you suggest I go buy some PG from Dischem and tone the strength down?



You might be fine if you already vape it in a REO... but when I tired to vape my normal Menthol Ice in it my head nearly exploded!  But I never vaped at ,5 ohm before!


----------



## Franky (3/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You might be fine if you already vape it in a REO... but when I tired to vape my normal Menthol Ice in it my head nearly exploded!  But I never vaped at ,5 ohm before!



I've never sub ohmed before....
Been using 1.8 ohm coils in the nAm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (3/12/14)

Franky said:


> I've never sub ohmed before....
> Been using 1.8 ohm coils in the nAm...



It's gonna kick your ass so violently the first time...
Take it REALLY slow!

Rough estimates alone, you could drop a Silver from one or 2 lung-inhales at 30W @18mg nic and be all sorts of farkedup...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (3/12/14)

With the Atlantis it actually takes a bit of practise to cut *back* on the vapour production. I've seen die hard 18mg'ers cut back to 6mg on this atomiser. 

@Franky be prepared for a whole new experience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (4/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> With the Atlantis it actually takes a bit of practise to cut *back* on the vapour production. I've seen die hard 18mg'ers cut back to 6mg on this atomiser.
> 
> @Franky be prepared for a whole new experience!


@JakesSA I got your package this morning. Love the 'Vape Club' wrapping btw. Before I went to work I bought four Top Q liquids (12 mg) @ R40. Got to work, assembled the CF Mod, primed the coil with Top Q menthol and went outside to vape after filling. Hot damn this thing makes me feel like a n00b vaper all over again. I can't inhale the way I do on the Nautlus otherwise I'll choke up. I took a few measured drags and I could TASTE the menthol and feel it in my sinuses even. This thing is amazing! I assume this 3100 mAH battery will last quite a long time too. Gonna take me a while before I get to blowing clouds though...


----------



## Alex (4/12/14)

You guys crack me up.  0.5ohm and below puts hair on your chest. And juices last much longer when you no longer chain vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (4/12/14)

Holy crap ! I've been using 18mg on the normal Nautilus & an MVP2 no issue . Recently moved down to 12mg .
Got the Atlantis and Sub Ohm battery today . 
People told me it was gonna be heavy , but WOWZERS . 
I can't take a full hit .
So ya , if this is your first sub ohm experience , I'd definitely say drop your nic level.
No other vape device I've tried has kicked my ass as much as this baby . 
Phew !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (4/12/14)

can anyone comment if the aspire atlantis will work on a regular mech mod?

ive seen some reviews that you need a sub-ohm battery, will the EFEST IMR 3100 mAh 18650 battery in a copper mech mod work ?


----------



## BhavZ (4/12/14)

shaunnadan said:


> can anyone comment if the aspire atlantis will work on a regular mech mod?
> 
> ive seen some reviews that you need a sub-ohm battery, will the EFEST IMR 3100 mAh 18650 battery in a copper mech mod work ?


I have run my atlantis solely on a magneto with a 18650 batteries exclusively.

If I am not mistaken a fully charged battery with the 0.5ohm coil requires 8.4amps so any effest with more than 15a should be safe.


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/14)

shaunnadan said:


> can anyone comment if the aspire atlantis will work on a regular mech mod?
> 
> ive seen some reviews that you need a sub-ohm battery, will the EFEST IMR 3100 mAh 18650 battery in a copper mech mod work ?



If this relates back to your other thread, where youre looking for options for your friend...

I feel I need to point out that Mech mods are not cheap. Sure, at first glance its only R400.
But you WILL need 3-5 batteries charged to carry to make it through a day. ~R200 each.
You will need a proper separate bettery charger. R300-R500.

So, just throwing this out there...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (4/12/14)

My friend had seen the YouTube reviews online and now wants the cf mod with the Atlantis, just waiting for vapeclub to confirm how it charges , their site mentions that an ego charger works... 

Also 

I have a copper mech mod so i may just get an Atlantis for myself


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> If this relates back to your other thread, where youre looking for options for your friend...
> 
> I feel I need to point out that Mech mods are not cheap. Sure, at first glance its only R400.
> But you WILL need 3-5 batteries charged to carry to make it through a day. ~R200 each.
> ...


Wow what build are you running that requires 3-5 batteries a day lol. I used to run a 0.3ohm fogger on a stingray X with a single VTC5 all day, drain the tank by the time I finish work @ 5. Pop it on the charger the battery still reads 3.7v

The atlantis will happily work on any mech, just do not run it in hybrid mode because it will hard short because of the positive pin on the atlantis, I almost killed a VTC5 doing this.


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Wow what build are you running that requires 3-5 batteries a day lol. I used to run a 0.3ohm fogger on a stingray X with a single VTC5 all day, drain the tank by the time I finish work @ 5. Pop it on the charger the battery still reads 3.7v
> 
> The atlantis will happily work on any mech, just do not run it in hybrid mode because it will hard short because of the positive pin on the atlantis, I almost killed a VTC5 doing this.



By my last measure, the worldwide standard for a day is 24 hours.
The average mech user would use 2 batteries in rotation.
The third is a backup, because shit does inevitably happen... Like what almost happened to you and your VTC5...

Edit-to-add: and some people swop batteries more and some less. Some folk chainvape like locomotives all day long and swop out frequently. I would have said 2-5, but with 2, you dont leave room for shit happening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Franky (4/12/14)

@shaunnadan I got my CF Mod today - you can't use an ego charger to charge the 18650 battery.


----------



## Franky (4/12/14)

@WHeunis since this is my first experience with mods and batteries... will the mod let me know when the battery has to be charged? According to Aspire "When battery cell voltage is less than 2.8V (low battery), the atomizer will remain OFF, 
and the Orange LED light will blink 15 times". But I thought seeing as there are no electronics in a mech mod - how does that work?


----------



## shaunnadan (4/12/14)

@Franky this is exactly what I'm not understanding as well.


----------



## TylerD (4/12/14)

The CF mod is a electronic mod that pushes watts in the same manner as a mechanical mod. All the safety features of a modulated mod with the power delivery like a mechanical mod. Hope this makes sense.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky (4/12/14)

@shaunnadan doesn't help there's like  documentation or user manual on Aspire's site


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

Note, the button is a switch, electrical switch, not just a button like mech mods. (i suppose that sort of makes sense.) mech mod button is really a switch, of course, but...if you look at it, you'll see what i mean. Maybe i don't have the right words.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> If I am not mistaken a fully charged battery with the 0.5ohm coil requires 8.4amps so any effest with more than 15a should be safe.


iirc, the max.Continuous Discharge Rate of those batteries is 10A. ...Good thing i haven't opened my parcel yet and tried the Atlantis on my CANA, the only batteries i've got are those 3100 mAh Efests. 



> The atlantis will happily work on any mech, just do not run it in hybrid mode because it will hard short because of the positive pin on the atlantis, I almost killed a VTC5 doing this.



@VandaL , hybrid mode, please explain...


----------



## TylerD (4/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

i still wanna know whether that is a CF sleeve, like they make for bike forks, or PVC wrap.


----------



## Daniel (4/12/14)

HArrrr funny @TylerD this is intriguing though , a mech mod with some not real early warning signs ... question will it detect shorts on other RBA's RDA's ? So if I slap my Tugboat on this puppy it will work fine ? 

I presume it will not fire ? This is a good option for those that want to experiment with mech mod but not blow themselves up , again common sense (and a multi meter) is key here


----------



## Daniel (4/12/14)

Cat said:


> i still wanna know whether that is a CF sleeve, like they make for bike forks, or PVC wrap.



I presume aluminium body wrapped in CF , but that would make more safety sense as damaged battery wraps wont play much of a role ? NOT that I would ever take the chance .... rewrap mkayyyy


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/14)

Franky said:


> @WHeunis since this is my first experience with mods and batteries... will the mod let me know when the battery has to be charged? According to Aspire "When battery cell voltage is less than 2.8V (low battery), the atomizer will remain OFF,
> and the Orange LED light will blink 15 times". But I thought seeing as there are no electronics in a mech mod - how does that work?



It is like TylerD says:



TylerD said:


> The CF mod is a electronic mod that pushes watts in the same manner as a mechanical mod. All the safety features of a modulated mod with the power delivery like a mechanical mod. Hope this makes sense.



It has some of the protections of an electronic mod, like 10s cutoff, short circuit cutout, etc.
But it does not have the regulation of the voltage like an electronic mod has.

Along with the protections, it also measures the battery, and will start showing an orange button when pressed with ~25% remaining, and completely cutout operation when the battery reaches 2.8V.

PBusardo made the assumption that the electronics in the mod mean it is regulated, but other than that, his video is very spot-on and informative.

The Aspire CF Sub is technically NOT a mech mod. Not in the strictest sense of the definition.
But, seeing as it's power delivery is UNREGULATED, it does fit the classifcation of Mech more than it does the category of Electronic.

Should also be noted there are TWO DIFFERENT CF mods.
Both essentially the same, but one of them has the battery removable, and the other does NOT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

Daniel said:


> I presume aluminium body wrapped in CF , ...but that would make more safety sense as damaged battery wraps wont play much of a role ? NOT that I would ever take the chance .... rewrap mkayyyy



Nope, you can't wrap CF, it's either CF or PVC. iow, "CF wrap" is not CF, it's PVC made to look like CF. CF is stiff and brittle, that's why they can make subframes with it (like race bikes and F1 cars.) The CF sleeves for bike forks, i could get a pic...they are thin and they have slight flex, so you can fit them over the fork tubes.
Come to think of it, even those are too expensive, for the price of the CF Mo; what was i thinking. :-s

PS: what i mean...


----------



## Franky (4/12/14)

@WHeunis I've got the CF Mod that takes 18650s (bought it all through VapeClub)


----------



## VapeSnow (4/12/14)

Anybody else experienced the same with their aspire atlantis. Its showing 0.3ohm coil on my ipv2s?


----------



## JakesSA (5/12/14)

It would appear we were misinformed on the EGO charger, a separate 18650 battery charger is required! I have updated the website.

It also looks like some of these CF Mod kits were shipped with the Efest 3100 20A battery whereas it should have been accompanied by the 2500 35A battery. 

We will be contacting the buyers of the 'kit' to confirm and correct. Note that the current limit of the 3100 20A battery is within specification for 0.5 Ohm but it is rather close to the maximum continuous rating which will most certainly shorten the useful battery life. Additionally the CF Mod can fire below 0.5 Ohm and therefore the 3100 20A is not suitable as a component of the kit. 

Please accept my apologies for any inconvenience caused.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky (5/12/14)

I got the 3100 in my kit from you. Is it still safe to use in the CF mod since I'm only using the Atlantis exclusively?


----------



## WHeunis (5/12/14)

Franky said:


> I got the 3100 in my kit from you. Is it still safe to use in the CF mod since I'm only using the Atlantis exclusively?



Sorta...
Atlantis coils are sold as 0.5, but do keep in mind that a lot of variance can creep into commercial coils...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorganSa (5/12/14)

Congrats, you just selected a good collection!


----------



## JakesSA (5/12/14)

Franky said:


> I got the 3100 in my kit from you. Is it still safe to use in the CF mod since I'm only using the Atlantis exclusively?



Yes, it is at the upper range of what the 3100 can handle though, as soon as the 35A arrives swap over to that.


----------



## SunRam (7/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Yes, it is at the upper range of what the 3100 can handle though, as soon as the 35A arrives swap over to that.


I can appreciate from a retailer's point of view, that you need to be as safe as possible, and that you do care for your customer's safety, but having said that, 0.5 ohm on a fully charged 18650 only draws 8.4A. 
He should be perfectly fine with a purple efest with a 20A rating. It is only pushing the battery to 42% of its capability. Even if the coil resistance is off and he gets a 0.3ohm coil, it is still only drawing 14A. 

IMHO the 3100 efest will do perfectly fine


----------



## JakesSA (7/12/14)

Indeed, the decision to select the 2500mah 35A for the kit is more because the CF mod can fire below the Atlantis's 0.5 Ohm .. so the battery selection for us is based on the mod rather than the atomiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/12/14)

SunRam said:


> I can appreciate from a retailer's point of view, that you need to be as safe as possible, and that you do care for your customer's safety, but having said that, 0.5 ohm on a fully charged 18650 only draws 8.4A.
> He should be perfectly fine with a purple efest with a 20A rating. It is only pushing the battery to 42% of its capability. Even if the coil resistance is off and he gets a 0.3ohm coil, it is still only drawing 14A.
> 
> IMHO the 3100 efest will do perfectly fine


The 3100 Efests has a continuous discharge rating of 10A, the 20A is the pulse rating. As set out on the VapeClub web site.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SunRam (7/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Indeed, the decision to select the 2500mah 35A for the kit is more because the CF mod can fire below the Atlantis's 0.5 Ohm .. so the battery selection for us is based on the mod rather than the atomiser.


OK, got your thinking there.


----------



## SunRam (7/12/14)

Andre said:


> The 3100 Efests has a continuous discharge rating of 10A, the 20A is the pulse rating. As set out on the VapeClub web site.


We know that, and that still doesn't make it unsafe, if you purely look at the Atlantis 0.5 ohm coils, and not other atties you might put on the CF Mod at 0.3 and lower ohms. Personally I am very comfortable vaping at 0.5 ohms on a 3100 20A Efest, but one can never be safe enough . I'll take an extra 600mah any day over an extra 10A discharge rate, since I mostly build at 1ohm. I like to have a full day on one batt in my mechs. But that's just me. For ppl that have to ask whether what they're doing is safe, or ppl not understanding ohm's law (and there's a lot, like all of us were at some stage) we should definitely rather advise them to buy higher rated batts, exactly like @JakesSA did. Better safe than sorry  

Interestingly and unrelated to the subject matter: The maximum continuous discharge rate is most commonly measured at the maximum rate a battery can be continuously discharged from fully charged to being completely discharged, without it breaching the 100 deg C temperature barrier. And for what it's worth that's why many believe the Sony vtc5 batts are only rated at 25A continuous discharge rate, since they break the 100 deg C barrier over that discharge rate.


----------



## Andre (7/12/14)

SunRam said:


> We know that, and that still doesn't make it unsafe, if you purely look at the Atlantis 0.5 ohm coils, and not other atties you might put on the CF Mod at 0.3 and lower ohms. Personally I am very comfortable vaping at 0.5 ohms on a 3100 20A Efest, but one can never be safe enough . I'll take an extra 600mah any day over an extra 10A discharge rate, since I mostly build at 1ohm. I like to have a full day on one batt in my mechs. But that's just me. For ppl that have to ask whether what they're doing is safe, or ppl not understanding ohm's law (and there's a lot, like all of us were at some stage) we should definitely rather advise them to buy higher rated batts, exactly like @JakesSA did. Better safe than sorry
> 
> Interestingly and unrelated to the subject matter: The maximum continuous discharge rate is most commonly measured at the maximum rate a battery can be continuously discharged from fully charged to being completely discharged, without it breaching the 100 deg C temperature barrier. And for what it's worth that's why many believe the Sony vtc5 batts are only rated at 25A continuous discharge rate, since they break the 100 deg C barrier over that discharge rate.


For sure, my only goal is to supply info and was uncertain if you (or other readers) had same from your previous post re the 3100s. Clearly you have and know how to do the maths and what safety margin you prefer. So all good from my side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/14)

The bigger the safety margin the better

Personally I feel that a 0.5 ohm coil that could be as low as 0.3 ohms with a bit of a manufacturing defect is a bit low for that 3100 mah battery. I do think @JakesSA is doing the right thing here.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

